# Textfelder rot umranden



## igge (26. Mrz 2014)

Hallo liebe leute,


ich habe derzeit in der uni Projekt woran ich mit beteiligt bin. Folgende Frage und zwar hab ich ein formular worin man sich regestrieren kann nun soll ein textfeld bzw. Pflichtfeld rot umrandet werden wenn es nicht ausgefüllt wird!!!


Vielen Dank für eure unterstützung


----------



## Gucky (26. Mrz 2014)

Versuch mal name.setBorder(Farbe)


----------

